# Nauseous after vaping VG/PG 80/20



## Hooked (28/10/17)

After vaping a tank (3ml) of 80/20 I sometimes feel nauseous. Is there any reason for this? It doesn't happen with 70/30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/17)

There is clearly a reason for feeling nauseated. (but probably not vape related)

I sincerely doubt that it is due to a 10% difference in VG. Some people are sensitive to PG but since you have reduced the PG it will not be the cause.

Sensitivity to VG is rare (less than one in 1000). You are happy with 70% VG. A 10% increase should make no difference.

Perhaps you are feeling nauseated because of the consumption of the ingredients in you other thread on liqueur flavours ? Saturday morning is the morning after.... is it not ?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (28/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> There is clearly a reason for feeling nauseated. (but probably not vape related)
> 
> I sincerely doubt that it is due to a 10% difference in VG. Some people are sensitive to PG but since you have reduced the PG it will not be the cause.
> 
> ...



@Puff the Magic Dragon I wish it were a case of the morning after, but sadly not. I'm diabetic so any liqueurs are out of the question as they contain a lot of sugar - and that's why I'm looking for ready-made juice with liqueur flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (28/10/17)

The feelings of nausea are temporarily caused by Overdosing on nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/17)

Overdose of nicotine. Commonly called "doing a Silver ".

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/17)

I agree with @Alex above on the nicotine perhaps making you feel nauseated @Hooked

What juice flavour and strength is that 80/20?
And is that perhaps on the new setup you got - whereas the 70/30 is on the older setup?
What strengths are the 70/30 that was fine for you?

Also, could be that you vaped too much because you liked the flavour
Or that the flavour itself was making you feel queasy. It has happened to me before when I didn't like a flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (28/10/17)

Silver said:


> I agree with @Alex above on the nicotine perhaps making you feel nauseated @Hooked
> 
> What juice flavour and strength is that 80/20?
> And is that perhaps on the new setup you got - whereas the 70/30 is on the older setup?
> ...


@Silver @Alex it's not nicotine - all my 80/20 juices are zero nic. 
My 70/30 juices are either 3mg nic or zero nic and NONE of them have ever made me feel nauseous.

The juice flavour that makes me feel the most nauseous is Cook Kiwi. Could be the flavour...I do like it, but I feel nauseous before I've even finished vaping 3ml (actually slightly less, because I don't fill the tank right to the top and nor do I vape right down to the bottom). And I change my flavour when I refill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver @Alex it's not nicotine - all my 80/20 juices are zero nic.
> My 70/30 juices are either 3mg nic or zero nic and NONE of them have ever made me feel nauseous.
> 
> The juice flavour that makes me feel the most nauseous is Cook Kiwi. Could be the flavour...I do like it, but I feel nauseous before I've even finished vaping 3ml (actually slightly less, because I don't fill the tank right to the top and nor do I vape right down to the bottom). And I change my flavour when I refill.



Hi @Hooked 
Its probably the flavour then.

I have had that before. Not recently though.

I suppose its a lot like feeling nauseous when eating particular foods that have a certain flavour that doesnt agree with you.

I would say stick to the juices that don't make you feel this way. 

You could try vape that juice at lower power or in a different device just to double check.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> Its probably the flavour then.
> 
> I have had that before. Not recently though.
> ...


@Silver good idea to try that juice in a different device. Thanks! As for "eating particular foods that have a certain flavour that doesnt agree with you" lol never had that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (28/10/17)

Nic doesn't seem to be the case then, but for me, as a 0mg nic vaper, I can only have about 7-10 hits of even 3mg, before my head spins and I feel queezy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/10/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Nic doesn't seem to be the case then, but for me, as a 0mg nic vaper, I can only have about 7-10 hits, before my head spins and I feel queezy.



@Seemo.wm Oh really?? That's interesting. I wonder which ingredient is causing that reaction. And what VG/PG ratio do you usually use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (28/10/17)

The ingredient is definitely nicotine for me, as this happens with every nic juice I try.
Vg/pg is usually 70/30 or 75/35 @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/10/17)

Earlier I made myself a mothers milk diy mix. Awesome mix and all but after just one tank full I felt not too well. Like when you have too much pudding yet I havent eaten anything for hours. Turns out the mix was just too creamy and rich for my liking.

So it could just be the overload of flavours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morph699 (29/10/17)

It seems that no one has touched on the fact that VG is sweeter than PG and as you mentioned you are diabetic, this could be the reason why. VG if you place a bit on your tongue is sweet and this would be the reason why, the 70/30 doesnt 'hit' you as hard so rather go for less VG especially as you are diabetic. 

A friend of mine has the same issue and reducing the VG has helped.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> The ingredient is definitely nicotine for me, as this happens with every nic juice I try.
> Vg/pg is usually 70/30 or 75/35 @Hooked



The 80/20s which have made me feel nauseous have had zero nic


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/10/17)

Hooked said:


> After vaping a tank (3ml) of 80/20 I sometimes feel nauseous. Is there any reason for this? It doesn't happen with 70/30.



What brand are you vaping? I for some reason cannot vape Beard(In any flavor), I once had to pull my car over as I was about to vomit.
In my opinion, it may have been the type of nic that they were using.


----------



## JB1987 (29/10/17)

I agree with @CMMACKEM , only thing that I can think of would be either the brand, due to the type of flavourings or type of nic, or the flavour of the juice. I, for example, cannot vape any peach flavours, makes me nauseous very quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> I agree with @CMMACKEM , only thing that I can think of would be either the brand, due to the type of flavourings or type of nic, or the flavour of the juice. I, for example, cannot vape any peach flavours, makes me nauseous very quickly.



I can relate @JB1987

Certain types of peach (not just in vape but in drinks and food) remind me of the flavour of Peach Schnapps and a very bad encounter with the beverage on my matric holiday .

If anything conjures up that smell or taste - I get repulsed almost immediately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> What brand are you vaping? I for some reason cannot vape Beard(In any flavor), I once had to pull my car over as I was about to vomit.
> In my opinion, it may have been the type of nic that they were using.


@CMMACKEM Wow! No it's not so bad with me - just a feeling of nausea. It's happened with two different brands and neither of them was Beard. All my 80/20 stock is zero nic.


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @CMMACKEM Wow! No it's not so bad with me - just a feeling of nausea. It's happened with two different brands and neither of them was Beard. All my 80/20 stock is zero nic.



What brands have made you nauseous @Hooked ?
Maybe others can check if they have also had a problem with them.


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

Morph699 said:


> It seems that no one has touched on the fact that VG is sweeter than PG and as you mentioned you are diabetic, this could be the reason why. VG if you place a bit on your tongue is sweet and this would be the reason why, the 70/30 doesnt 'hit' you as hard so rather go for less VG especially as you are diabetic.
> 
> A friend of mine has the same issue and reducing the VG has helped.





Morph699 said:


> It seems that no one has touched on the fact that VG is sweeter than PG and as you mentioned you are diabetic, this could be the reason why. VG if you place a bit on your tongue is sweet and this would be the reason why, the 70/30 doesnt 'hit' you as hard so rather go for less VG especially as you are diabetic.
> 
> A friend of mine has the same issue and reducing the VG has helped.



@Morph699 you might have hit the nail on the head! Thank you!! I do find that most of the e-liquids are very sweet, because I'm not used to eating a lot of sweet things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> What brands have made you nauseous @Hooked ?
> Maybe others can check if they have also had a problem with them.


@Silver that is a very good idea, but I'm loathe to mention the brands. That would be negative publicity and possibly unfairly so if it's not the brand.


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

To all you wonderful peeps who have responded here:

I think that @Morph699 might have hit the nail on the head. He said, _"It seems that no one has touched on the fact that VG is sweeter than PG and as you mentioned you are diabetic, this could be the reason why. VG if you place a bit on your tongue is sweet and this would be the reason why, the 70/30 doesnt 'hit' you as hard so rather go for less VG especially as you are diabetic. A friend of mine has the same issue and reducing the VG has helped."
_
As I replied to Morph699, I do find many of the juices - even the 70/30 ones - sweet because I'm not used to much sweetness.


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @CMMACKEM Wow! No it's not so bad with me - just a feeling of nausea. It's happened with two different brands and neither of them was Beard. All my 80/20 stock is zero nic.


 interesting....

What brands?


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> interesting....
> 
> What brands?





CMMACKEM said:


> interesting....
> 
> What brands?


@CMMACKEM I'm loathe to mention the brands. That would be negative publicity and possibly unfairly so, if it's not the brand. However, I think that the problem might be the high VG. See my post above starting with "To all you wonderful peeps..."


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

If it is indeed the high VG that's making me nauseous, how can I dilute it? I've read that distilled water can be added. How much should I add to a 30ml bottle?


----------



## JB1987 (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> I can relate @JB1987
> 
> Certain types of peach (not just in vape but in drinks and food) remind me of the flavour of Peach Schnapps and a very bad encounter with the beverage on my matric holiday .
> 
> If anything conjures up that smell or taste - I get repulsed almost immediately.



I have the exact same experience @Silver , I react the same to a cherry cigar flavour... too many times sneaking one behind the parents garage in high school

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (29/10/17)

Hooked said:


> If it is indeed the high VG that's making me nauseous, how can I dilute it? I've read that distilled water can be added. How much should I add to a 30ml bottle?


I would suggest adding sone PG instead, that shouldn't dilute the flavour too much and it's relatively cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> I would suggest adding sone PG instead, that shouldn't dilute the flavour too much and it's relatively cheap.


@JB1987 great idea, thanks!!


----------



## JB1987 (29/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @JB1987 great idea, thanks!!



I use pg to dilute my partners ejuice sometimes. He loves the Twisp vanilla flavour so I dilute it from 18mg to 9mg. It should have the exact same effect on taking a 80/20 to a 60/40. Flavourloss is minimal.


----------



## Anneries (30/10/17)

It is weird, the other day I bought some of my favorite juice, Goodboy Oak Aged. 6mg. I had this before, didn't do anything to me. This morning, as I dripped it, on the exact same build as before, same power setting, it got me so quezy that I started planning an evasive maneuver off the road to throw up. Luckily it didn't come to that. But I had a ice cold still water and it was gone.


----------



## Hooked (30/10/17)

Anneries said:


> It is weird, the other day I bought some of my favorite juice, Goodboy Oak Aged. 6mg. I had this before, didn't do anything to me. This morning, as I dripped it, on the exact same build as before, same power setting, it got me so quezy that I started planning an evasive maneuver off the road to throw up. Luckily it didn't come to that. But I had a ice cold still water and it was gone.



@Anneries Oops! Not a good experience, I'm sure!


----------



## Hooked (30/10/17)

Morph699 said:


> It seems that no one has touched on the fact that VG is sweeter than PG and as you mentioned you are diabetic, this could be the reason why. VG if you place a bit on your tongue is sweet and this would be the reason why, the 70/30 doesnt 'hit' you as hard so rather go for less VG especially as you are diabetic.
> 
> A friend of mine has the same issue and reducing the VG has helped.



@Morph699 Do you know that All Day Vapes does not add any sweetener to their juices? Your friend might find this useful. This is what their website says, "None of our juices contain alcohol, diacetyl, sweeteners or any other additives." I ordered a few bottles for the first time; had to keep them in a cupboard for steeping, but tonight I tried the Blush (Pavlova) and it's divine!! Not sickeningly sweet as some of the other brands are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

